# WMA hunting pains



## ga284 (Oct 31, 2011)

I know this has probably happened to everyone that hunts wma's. You get up early and get to area you are going to hunt and get in your stand only to have someone come in late and set up right on top of you. How do you'al handle this. I've been hunting wma's for many years and had lots of success but it still amazes me what some people will do. If I happen to be running late and walk up on another hunter I leave the area and hunt some where else.  I have no desire to be in sight of someone I do not know toting a high-powered rifle.


----------



## deadend (Oct 31, 2011)

The answer is to get further in than anyone else is willing to walk.


----------



## ga284 (Oct 31, 2011)

That's what I do now but it still happens from time to time.Last year on John's Mountain after and hour walk in before daylight had a hunter walk up on me about 45 minutes after daylight.  Whistled to let him know I was there. He proceded to come to the tree I was in and try to start a conversation about how hard it was to walk that far. I climbed down and left another wasted morning.


----------



## deadend (Oct 31, 2011)

Darwinism failed to take some folks out of the gene pool.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 31, 2011)

this is one of the joys of public land. (sarcasm)

each kind of place has its own issues.

you read leasers and privates talk about "the guy next door". it is always something.

unfortunately, common sense isn't so common. it is one thing to walk up on someone, but avoid the conversation, just in case the other guys "is hunting". moving further in isn't always bad either, just as long as the person moving does it respectfully, with minimal noise.

when the guy leaves though, it may not work out so bad... sometimes, if they move further, they may bump something back to ya. that is the other side of possibilities.

you can only make the best of it, and when you happen upon someone, move on the right way, and set the example. maybe it will catch on!

good luck to ya!!! just try to make the best and don't let it bother ya. it ain't worth getting all worked up about something you cant change.


----------



## hunter44a (Oct 31, 2011)

Always pick out at least 3 places to hunt. I have found the rule if you cant see your truck you're too far works. But I will get deep in there if necessary.


----------



## michael_M (Nov 1, 2011)

I was hunting at hannahatchee sunday morning pulled in found a marine from Albany setting on the main road beside a tree. I explained to him that he would get a ticket hunting there and told him to move across the road to a hardwood bottom that I've had luck in over the years. I asked him if he had others near him and where they was,he told me.I went to my stand and at 7:25 I caught a guy walking away from me thur the pines headed toward the other end of the bottom,I said alright,he will push them to me! At 8:42 this guys come walking thur the hardwood bottom I whistle at him he stops and looks at me and heads on thur.He walked by my son which was about 500 yards behind me in the same bottom,then by my brother which is about another 600 yards further needless to say we didn't kill anything but he did run a little button head by my son(which he could of shot) but choose not to do to not knowing exactly where the guy might be, I was proud he choose not to shoot at it.Pretty mature for a 13 year old


----------



## rugerfan (Nov 1, 2011)

Happens all the time on public land. However, I was on Cedar Creek WMA for two days, and only saw one other hunter. 

Hunted Oconee National Forest on Saturday, never did see anybody else in the woods, just a bunch of people riding around on the roads. 

In the past I have seen people, and in some cases those people have pushed deer my way. I have pushed a few deer to some other people on occasion. It happens, learn to deal with it, or go so deep that another human will not want to be there.  In most cases I am a mile or more away from the truck when I hunt public land.


----------



## Quickbeam (Nov 1, 2011)

May God grant you the serenity to accept the things you cannot change.  It is annoying when someone sets up within sight but I don't worry at all if they just pass through.  As has been said, they're likely to push a deer toward you.  I'd guess that's how a bunch of the deer are shot on heavily hunted quota hunts.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 1, 2011)

Yep public land can have its challenges but if you are prepared for those things, your hunt need not be ruined. As some have said, have multiple optional areas to move to. I have had several similar incidents during my 58 years. Just deal with it and move on.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 1, 2011)

I will whistle to them and wave. 99% of them will back out the way they came. 

I had a guy keep walking and I told him he was going to walk up on my buddy down the line so he turned and walked on back out.

I never walk in past a truck, I get there early and I do not walk around (still hunt) on public land on the weekends or on 3-4 day hunts, I only walk around during the week and then only in the middle of the day.

I have never walked up on someone else's hunt(to my knowledge).


----------



## Sargent (Nov 1, 2011)

It has happened to me.  I am pretty surprised I haven't done it to someone else since I sometimes hunt odd hours.


----------



## DEERFU (Nov 1, 2011)

Try not to let it bug you buddy! It's public land so you'll have to put up with a little inconvenience. Since I started hunting the wmas I have a better time than I ever did on a club and some of the tracts I hunt have less pressure. If someone sets up where I can see them and I can't politely convince them to move on then I will myself if only a couple hundred yards. Sometimes it works out better for me. I'll say a prayer for them, say a prayer for me and let it go. Happy huntin' to ya!


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Nov 2, 2011)

i  get there early an hav several places to hunt.but i hav had hunters hunt witin sight of me an we both  kill something


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 2, 2011)

The whole secret to Public Land hunting is the public. Folks up and moving around, getting in late , leaving early, gets the deer to moving. If you have patience and persistance, you can be very successfull. I have killed many deer that were moved by some hunter easing around or getting up and leaving. Had the same success when I was hunting clubs. Just sit longer and let the folks move the deer for you.If someone walks up on me, I just wave and get ready to see deer. I can only remember one time I had to get up and move because someone seeing me decided to sit in sight. I killed a doe at West Point that same morning after moving to a new spot. I was frustrated at the time but when that guy eventually got up to leave, he pushed that doe to me and I got it. I have never let folks bother me after that. But I have not had some sit fifty yards in front of me again either. If they do, I will just ease over a ridge and find me a spot.


----------



## hunter44a (Nov 2, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> The whole secret to Public Land hunting is the public. Folks up and moving around, getting in late , leaving early, gets the deer to moving. If you have patience and persistance, you can be very successfull. I have killed many deer that were moved by some hunter easing around or getting up and leaving. Had the same success when I was hunting clubs. Just sit longer and let the folks move the deer for you.If someone walks up on me, I just wave and get ready to see deer. I can only remember one time I had to get up and move because someone seeing me decided to sit in sight. I killed a doe at West Point that same morning after moving to a new spot. I was frustrated at the time but when that guy eventually got up to leave, he pushed that doe to me and I got it. I have never let folks bother me after that. But I have not had some sit fifty yards in front of me again either. If they do, I will just ease over a ridge and find me a spot.


 Thats a great attitude and plan there Paymaster.


----------



## SkeeterEater (Nov 2, 2011)

When someone walks in on me I whistle, stand up, drop my pants and drawers down to my ankles and take a leak. That usually keeps them moving along.


----------



## rb_obsession (Nov 3, 2011)

People moving and walking around isnt that bad of a thing. i have killed countless deer around lunch when everybody is headed back to camp. stay in your stand and you will be thanking those folks instead of cursing them


----------



## Semi-Pro (Nov 4, 2011)

I put a flagging tape at the road or trail with the exact location of my stand and the date, like 300 yds. on left side of field for example. I have never had anyone walk by. Or had my stand stolen knock,knock. When I leave I remove the tape.


----------



## deadend (Nov 4, 2011)

Semi-Pro said:


> I put a flagging tape at the road or trail with the exact location of my stand and the date, like 300 yds. on left side of field for example. I have never had anyone walk by. Or had my stand stolen knock,knock. When I leave I remove the tape.


You may be the only guy in history who's ever taken down his tape.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 6, 2011)

deadend said:


> You may be the only guy in history who's ever taken down his tape.



I beg to differ......... our group of 4 just got back from BF Grant and we removed every single inch of trail marking ribbon we put up.  I hate seeing that junk in the woods.


----------



## deadend (Nov 6, 2011)

Milkman said:


> I beg to differ......... our group of 4 just got back from BF Grant and we removed every single inch of trail marking ribbon we put up.  I hate seeing that junk in the woods.



I wish everyone did like you guys.  I've brought enough to fill a 5 gallon bucket out of the woods this year and the most of it was from the wilderness areas.  When I see it it comes down.


----------



## jerry finney (Nov 9, 2011)

I thought it was illegal to block a road with flagging tape but i see it all the time at grand bay.that just proves how rude people are.


----------



## Beehaw (Dec 1, 2011)

If he sets up in sight of you, just crack a shot off and yell "Sorry, I thought the safety was on..."
Im betting he will move on.


----------



## papachaz (Dec 1, 2011)

*the joys of hunting public land*

years ago while hunting Allatoona WMA, a guy came down the trail, me trying to wave him off with the flashlight. i was already in the stand. he came right on down the trail, and said he'd scouted this area and he was dang sure gonna hunt it. I told him i'd scouted it too, and had gotten there before him, he needed to go somewhere else. He said he'd watch up the trail, i could watch down the trail. honestly, he climbed the tree right next to me....

i was totally dumbfounded at his selfishness, rudeness and lack of respect. I had more than a few choice words for him, and told him he could have the spot, but i was gonna make sure he didn't see anything....i made as much noise as i could getting down and moving out as i could. i didn't see him when i came back out, but i know i didn't hear a shot from there either.

i stopped at the check station and told the GW about it, but not a lot he could do about it after the fact. not sure he would have done anything about it anyway....


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 1, 2011)

papachaz said:


> years ago while hunting Allatoona WMA, a guy came down the trail, me trying to wave him off with the flashlight. i was already in the stand. he came right on down the trail, and said he'd scouted this area and he was dang sure gonna hunt it. I told him i'd scouted it too, and had gotten there before him, he needed to go somewhere else. He said he'd watch up the trail, i could watch down the trail. honestly, he climbed the tree right next to me....
> 
> i was totally dumbfounded at his selfishness, rudeness and lack of respect. I had more than a few choice words for him, and told him he could have the spot, but i was gonna make sure he didn't see anything....i made as much noise as i could getting down and moving out as i could. i didn't see him when i came back out, but i know i didn't hear a shot from there either.
> 
> i stopped at the check station and told the GW about it, but not a lot he could do about it after the fact. not sure he would have done anything about it anyway....



I'd have hunted naked that day, and sung every song I knew while doing it...


----------



## papachaz (Dec 2, 2011)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> I'd have hunted naked that day, and sung every song I knew while doing it...




but i only wanted to scare him and the deer away....


----------



## lucky buck (Dec 3, 2011)

papachaz said:


> but i only wanted to scare him and the deer away....



Who was that group in the 80's that sang "I Touch Myself"?


----------



## retiredkilla (Dec 3, 2011)

we went to oaky woods this week..my hunting buddy hunted this tree last year. hunt started thur. hunted same tree thur. and that afternoon. went in on friday morning 30 min. before day light and a hunter was up a tree 50 yds from his tree, this is the 3rd day his stand has been  in this tree.. he has 1 stand and it is in this tree. other hunter is whistleing, flashing light, he goes and gets in his stand, other hunter shoots at first light and then shoots again at 10 oclock and gets down and leaves. my friend got his stand and left to and did not go back.. what do you do, nothing new we hunt public land all the time.............do these people pick a tree in the dark, he had not seen anyone....


----------



## bronco611 (Dec 4, 2011)

Was at Mayhaw 18 yrs ago and was up a tree 45 minutes B4 daylight. 10 minutes b4 daylite I see a flashlight comming my way so I pick up my 3 cell maglite and shine it back at him to let him know I am already here. He stops looks around and continues to come to me. I'm thinking(###@@@!!!) and he stops 25 yards from me, takes his stand off his back and proceeds to attach it to the tree. I shine my light at him and this time he waves at me!!!! then gets on his stand and starts climbing the tree!!!!($$$%%%^##@) as day breaks I notice he is lookin into the thicket and I am watching the trail that comes from the pines to the thicket which the deer always travel just after daylight heading to the thicket. The deer will cross behind him comming to me LOL. so he waves at me and I politely waved back with only 1 of my fingers (due to the others being cold that is) 10 minutes later i see a 6 pt comming down the trail, look at the other hunter who is oblivious to the deer. I wait untill it is about 40 yards behind him and serve the 6 pointer a dirt sandwich right where it is standing. At that time I look at yahoo charlie in the other tree and he asked me what I was shooting at??? I told him the deer that was sneaking up on him LOL. He got mad and told me I had no business shooting that deer from behind him and once again to show my southern hospitality I waved at him again. I climbed down to get my deer and leave and he decided it was his deer and started arguing with me. Then my 2 brothers and future brother in law walked up to see what all of the nice language was about. Then yahoo charlie told my younger brother about it and my brother laughed at him and told him he has had a very good day hunting concidering he was still able to talk after what he heard him say to me. WE never saw him again after that day and yes he was camping 2 places down from us when we arrived with the deer. I guess some people just need a lesson in manners  or they could at least help drag the deer out after an enjoyable morning in South GA.


----------



## UNluckE1` (Dec 5, 2011)

I had a guy a Tuckahoe walk up in the evening after I was already up a tree. I whistled and he ignored me, hollered and waved my vest that I tie to my stand and he still ignored me. He attached his stand to the tree 50 yards from me right over the trail I intended to watch. We sat there together and luckly nothing came out because I was shooting regardless. He left 20 minutes early and left his stand for the next morning. I guess he figured that next morning that there had been a heavy dew. If he didnt figure it out then I hope he knows now!


----------



## papachaz (Dec 6, 2011)

lucky buck said:


> Who was that group in the 80's that sang "I Touch Myself"?



now that's funny right there! 

but like i said, i only wanted to scare him and the deer off, for that day, i didn't want to mess up the woods permanently


----------



## papachaz (Dec 6, 2011)

UNluckE1` said:


> I had a guy a Tuckahoe walk up in the evening after I was already up a tree. I whistled and he ignored me, hollered and waved my vest that I tie to my stand and he still ignored me. He attached his stand to the tree 50 yards from me right over the trail I intended to watch. We sat there together and luckly nothing came out because I was shooting regardless. He left 20 minutes early and left his stand for the next morning. I guess he figured that next morning that there had been a heavy dew. If he didnt figure it out then I hope he knows now!



you should have moved his stand, or climbed with it high enough not to be able to reach and then shimmy down the tree....


----------



## UNluckE1` (Dec 6, 2011)

yeah, I thought about moving it afterwards but at the time I had been up the tree all afternoon and had to go and I was to :nono::nono::nono::nono::nono::nono: for any creativity


----------



## Phil (Dec 23, 2011)

I got a good tongue lashing from a Ranger last year for cussing out a moron who walked under my stand to get to his, twice in same morning.  Some fols on WMA have no sense and no consideration for those of us who actually get into the woods on time (before sunrise).


----------



## Showman (Dec 23, 2011)

About 4 years ago, my brother and I had scouted a good spot at Hannahatchee and had marked several trees that we were going to hang stands on the next morning.  While were were sitting in camp, chewing the fat with a couple more camper/hunters, we were all talking and comparing notes about where we would be hunting.  The next morning at 0-Dark-30, my brother and I had our stands up, us sitting in them, settled in for the long day.  Here comes 2 hunters, laughing, talking loud, shining flashlights all around.  Guess who?  We stayed in our stands till almost 11am.  The other 2 "Hunters" left before us.  When we got back to our camp, they were there laughing about how they had come across a couple hunters in stands and how they made sure they didn't see anything.  We didn't say a word but late that night, my brother made darn sure they wouldn't want to be in the woods the next morning.  See, my brother has a weak bladder and has to relieve the pressure frequently.  You can fill in the rest I think.  We had our scouted area all to ourselves the next day and the day after.  No more people screwing us up.  We did get 2 Does though.  Saw 1 Buck but he had traveling on his mind and I could not get a shot at him.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 24, 2011)

Semi-Pro said:


> I put a flagging tape at the road or trail with the exact location of my stand and the date, like 300 yds. on left side of field for example. I have never had anyone walk by. Or had my stand stolen knock,knock. When I leave I remove the tape.



Hunted several WMAs this year, and things are alot better
when guys mark where they will be...Most guys will mark an
area they want to hunt the day before, so it is easy to see where
everyone is...
It is still public land, so if you 
want to hunt the same area, you need to arrive early and wait till 
the other guy shows up discuss where each  hunter will be located.....
No need to get upset, just learn to share.....Kinda like we
told our kids when they went to school the first time....
"Learn to share".....:santatwo:


----------



## joe wiechec (Dec 24, 2011)

A buddy and I went onetime where we walked up on a guy setting on the edge of a field. We continued on down the road and on our way out noticed the guy left. Right under his tree were three deer well within range.


----------



## AM1 (Dec 30, 2011)

I got beat to a spot on Rich Mtn several years ago (5am). The guy killed one of the nicest 7-pointers that Rich Mtn has ever produced that morning. Later in the hunt, I moved to another loaction several miles down the road that I knew about and again, at 5am, someone shined me off. That was 2006, and I've never bought a WMA stamp or hunted public land since. I was so mad that it scared me that I would take killing a deer that personal, so for my own good, I quit hunting the WMA. Besides, I have access and permission to several private lands that bump up against Rich Mtn in several areas. Now,I just let everyone go in and hope they push'em out to me. Lol.


----------

